
Engineers put tens of thousands of artificial brain synapses on a single chip - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/06/200608132518.htm
======
ksaj
I first read about memristors back in the 70's. I think it was Omni magazine,
but not sure since I used to read so much of that kind of thing back then. So,
I find it exciting now that we are able to make memristors, and that we're
finding potential uses for them.

What I wonder, is if there is either competition, or the opposite, overlap,
with technologies like quantum computing. Either way, we're looking towards
some very interesting discoveries.

